# health and saefty requirments



## munchers (Apr 4, 2007)

Anyone with any additions to help me.:bounce: 
iv been writing a report on sugar and im just finished and i am making sure that i have all the H&S rules and requirments for working with sugar, as in boiling, pulling , pouring, spun, blowing ect....
look forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

Munchers
Your's is a difficult question to answer since there are a million variables.

I suspect that a full fledged HACCP plan, along with a solid SSOP (Standard Sanitation Operating Prodedure) should cover everything.
Perhaps you have one now, and you're trying to figure out how to incorporate the suger component into it.

Is this what you are trying to do??

Cat Man


----------



## munchers (Apr 4, 2007)

thanks for your feed back.
Catman, it was really looking for the health and safety rules for working with sugar. Ive submitted my report and achieved a good result. Thanks anyway.
IM on another report now designing an assembly kitchen. I could be asking for some advice on this one also, he! he!


----------

